# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Albino Metal Yellow Lace Guppy

## Tarzan78

Welcome to the Dark side...  :Cool: 
Pardon the poor pic as they are only taken by iPhone 4S.  :Razz:

----------


## godprint

very nice...
 :Smile: .

----------


## IrcKnight

Very nice collection bro

----------


## kidearth

cool. do LFS even sell this guppy?

----------


## Tarzan78

> very nice...
> .





> Very nice collection bro


Tks bros... 



> cool. do LFS even sell this guppy?


LFS? Sure dont have. I don't think even breeders have this strain of such quality. Let me know if any bros here keeping such strain. My f1 already dropped and about a month old...  :Smile:

----------


## kidearth

tarzan78, hmm can i enquire how did you get your hands on one? love to get one myself. and i love the grass guppy pair in the other post.

----------


## Tarzan78

> tarzan78, hmm can i enquire how did you get your hands on one? love to get one myself. and i love the grass guppy pair in the other post.


Bro, I travel around for my work to US, Taiwan, China, Japan, etc. Got this piece from Taiwan breeder. Glad u like the grass, can let u have it if u keen.  :Smile:

----------


## kidearth

hi tarzan78,

how do i contact you to discuss? cant pm you.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

In the previous episode, there was Alexander Corvinus & Helena who gave birth to a twins namely...

William: savagery, ravaging, the first Lycan...



Marcus: vampiric, cold-blooded, the first Vampire...



Both are my sons... I can't bear to cull them with my own hands... When will a Michael Corvin & Selena come out?...

----------


## Tarzan78

Bring your family, friends and colleagues to see beautiful guppies and catch them 'live' at IMM this weekend...  :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing my all time favorite strain... :Razz: 
http://youtu.be/hXFzRHoE_do
Enjoy!...

----------


## Tarzan78

Another line of my albino metal yellow lace guppy clip... :Smile: 
http://youtu.be/Hf0qepZeEAM

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Atham

Nice. Unique color.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Nice. Unique color.


Glad u like them...  :Razz: 
Some more of my juveniles...

----------


## Tarzan78

Continuing the tradition of winning in AOC...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing another...  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

Nice stuff... U mus be having a farm in Ur home. Lol so many types. Guppy zoo

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

----------


## geminean

Nice. How to obtain a pair?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Nice stuff... U mus be having a farm in Ur home. Lol so many types. Guppy zoo
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Glad u like them...  :Razz: 




> Nice. How to obtain a pair?


u can PM me for details... Cheers

----------

